# How to configure Lecturenotes so that only stylus will be recognized by the screen



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

I am using a stylus with capacitive cloth and intend to take notes with it in class. The problem right now is that however I change those settings related to palm detection, it always works in a way I cannot fully understand. If I touch my palm on the screen first, stylus will not work, and vice versa. But it is impossible to keep stylus on screen all the time while writing. Does it mean that multitouch is disabled automatically when I open Lecturenotes? Still, I cannot find how to configure those settings so that the screen will only recognize the stylus. Could anyone use Lecturenotes give me a hand? Many thanks.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

if it's a paid app, perhaps you should ask the developer.


----------



## fpoama (Oct 29, 2011)

Usually when writing programs include settings for palm detection, it is meant to be used with a tablet that has a wacom digitizer with a digital stylus.


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

fpoama said:


> Usually when writing programs include settings for palm detection, it is meant to be used with a tablet that has a wacom digitizer with a digital stylus.


So a capacitive cloth stylus will not work on LectureNotes. I noticed there are several other options to adjust, but none of them worked for me. With it's hilariously high ratings 4.8, I reckon that at least one of the other options would work for me. All the other method of configurations got me the same result. Don't know what's the problem.
Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> if it's a paid app, perhaps you should ask the developer.


Thanks for reminding me that, though I am using the trial version.
Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi, I've got a new question in my mind. Are active stylus and electromagnetic stylus the same thing? And how popular is it right now? I googled it and found that it is not a recent technology. Nowadays, almost all android tablet use capacitive screen and capacitive stylus to write on them. But some high-end products like Galaxy Note 10.1 are still using electromagnetic stylus. Correct me if I am wrong. Still, what shall I do to make my capacitive stylus work normally? And what type of app do you guys use when taking handwritten notes on lectures? Thanks in advance.


----------



## fpoama (Oct 29, 2011)

Well if you are just using a rubber tip stylus, it should work with any app since it is just simulating a finger touch. But using those types of styli are not very accurate. When I needed to take notes with a cheap stylus, I used Evernote with Skitch because Skitch automatically smooths the lines while you are writing so it makes up for the lack of accuracy with the stylus.

Not sure about those different styli, except that the stylus with the Note is an active version, which corresponds with the digitizer on the Note to provide much more accurate writing than a regular stylus.


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi, I got my capacitive stylus working using heuristic adjustment. Now I set it's value to 6500. Though sometimes palm will touch the screen first and leave some dots or marks, when my stylus touches the screen and write a few words, those marks by my palm magically disappear. Cannot figure out why it happens in that way. Yeah, it works now.
Thanks you, guys. 
And I asked the developer and got his/her reply which said that the first two options are not very popular and only works in some devices. So anyone with a mid-low end tablet should try to start with the other two method. Good luck.


----------

